# meet Down-n-Dirty :D



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Meet our newest addition Down-n-Dirty .. we picked him up yesterday from our friends in Georgia at Performance Pits. Hes a spunky one for sure 

http://apbt.pedigrees.co/details.php?id=85611&gens=6





































And a random one today of Cheyenne working Teardrop


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

he's got a cute face! and looks like a good lil worker  

but what will u call him for short? Dirty?


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> he's got a cute face! and looks like a good lil worker
> 
> but what will u call him for short? Dirty?


Thanks.. yeah we call him dirty..


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Good looking pup!! Congratulations!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Oooh! I'm so excited to get to meet him. We need to plan a working day! He looks good girl.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Good lookin boy!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Nice! Solid looking bulldog! Congrats


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

ames said:


> Good looking pup!! Congratulations!


thanks amy 


ThaLadyPit said:


> Oooh! I'm so excited to get to meet him. We need to plan a working day! He looks good girl.


yes we do!! thanks momma 


American_Pit13 said:


> Good lookin boy!


thanks holly!! 


Carriana said:


> Nice! Solid looking bulldog! Congrats


thanks  normally im not a big blue fan but this boy is something else


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Congrats!!! Looks like a good little working dog!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Good looking boy, congrats to the add to your crew. I look forward to seeing more of him!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

circlemkennels said:


> Thanks.. yeah we call him dirty..


hahaha Dirty Dawg! sorry i had to :hammer:


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

My my my what handsome guy. 
You sure can pick 'em. It's possible he might be my new favorite.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Congrats!!! Looks like a good little working dog!


thanks 



Aireal said:


> Good looking boy, congrats to the add to your crew. I look forward to seeing more of him!


thanks 



Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> hahaha Dirty Dawg! sorry i had to :hammer:


He does need a bath.. lmao


EckoMac said:


> My my my what handsome guy.
> You sure can pick 'em. It's possible he might be my new favorite.


Ill pretend u didnt say that .. Tater would be very upset


----------



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)

He is really handsome


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Well, we'll just say he's in my top 3 favs on your yard.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice looking dog.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Shanna, I'm tellin Tater on you! Lol.. j/k. I so can't wait to meet this boy. I've heard so much about him already!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

What a cute boy


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Adjecyca said:


> He is really handsome


thanks 


RedNoseAPBT said:


> Nice looking dog.


thank you 


PatienceFlame said:


> What a cute boy


thanks


----------



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)

Handsome dog


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

the first pic his face reminds me of jimmy boots


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

zohawn said:


> the first pic his face reminds me of jimmy boots


lol.. i had to go back and look at a pic


----------

